# HoT PSU !!!!! Help Guys !!



## Tarun (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi guys i again have a problem with my scrap VIP 4oo watts PSU. When my pc boots into windows in the startup my folding@home client starts and after 5 mins of folding the psu quit hot i cant even touch the psu i burn my finger why is it so ??? pls help guys


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 18, 2011)

1 question. Why the hack you try to touch your PSU? Touching it made it cool down before?

Obviously it seems there is Dirt accumulated in your PSU. Take it to a service centre to clean it.  Is your cabby fully clean? extra dust anywhere?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 18, 2011)

@Tarun: there is some problem with PSU..send it RMA if under warranty or else buy a good PSU (such as Corsair,CM or Seasonic)


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 18, 2011)

Have you read that PSU guide? Have you seen that picture? Yeah, that belonged to VIP oem 400W Gold BTW


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Nov 18, 2011)

normally even under load PSU doesn't get that hot as specified by you...
so there is seriously something wrong with the PSU as suggested by Zangetsu
get it changed if its under RMA or better get a new branded one if you can afford ....


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 18, 2011)

Clean the already accumulated dust inside the fan blades. If not much dust is there, then your PSU has gone bad. Send it for RMA.


----------



## Tarun (Nov 18, 2011)

i have to replace it i guess then my cabby is very clean i clean it once a week i guess 

i took the PSU before i got into hardware and these thing i was unaware i am  planning of FSP Saga II 500w or a Corsair CX430V2 which one should i go with i m plannng to upgrade my GPU with something like 6850 or at most GTS450



thetechfreak said:


> 1 question. Why the hack you try to touch your PSU? Touching it made it cool down before?


i was just closing the side panel and a wire was stuck between just was moving int and my hand touched the bottom part of the PSU


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 18, 2011)

Whats ur budget Tarun?


----------



## Tarun (Nov 18, 2011)

2.5k max for PSU GPU i guess will take it next year


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 18, 2011)

FSP Saga II 500, Corsair CX430 V2, Seasonic S12II 430..


----------



## Tarun (Nov 18, 2011)

y not a corsair CX430 v2 can i ask ??? and will Seasonic S12II 430  be enough for 6850????

will a FSP SagaII 500w be enough ??? (12v AMPS)


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 19, 2011)

Tarun said:


> and will Seasonic S12II 430  be enough for 6850????
> 
> will a FSP SagaII 500w be enough ??? (12v AMPS)



Both will do good with 6850..


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 19, 2011)

> Hi guys i again have a problem with my scrap VIP 4oo watts PSU. When my pc boots into windows in the startup my folding@home client starts and after 5 mins of folding the psu quit hot i cant even touch the psu i burn my finger why is it so ??? pls help guys



Time for a replacement if under warranty, if not gift it to me.


----------



## Tarun (Nov 19, 2011)

> Time for a replacement if under warranty, if not gift it to me.


what will u do with it ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 19, 2011)

@Tarun


Replace it as soon as possible. Might damage your components


			
				 Tarun said:
			
		

> what will u do with it ?


 He might sell it somewhere for a sweet price


----------



## Tarun (Nov 20, 2011)

hehehe


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2011)

Thread locked.

A Captain Oblivious question....with a Captain Obvious answer.


----------

